# Good Setup for an intermediate all-mountain freestyle rider?



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Im gonna get the 09 Burton Twin 154cm off of sierrasnowboards for their insanely low prices but i am undecided about the bindings. I've heard good and bad things about the Burton Missions and I am considering getting them but I dont want bindings that will be breaking on me after a couple outings. Can someone recomend a good pair of bindings for me, I'm 5'11 155 lbs with a size 11 boot. I'd also like to hear some feedback about the Burton Twin too thanks.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

the burton twin is a good freestyle park board. its nothing special but for a good price id say go for it. its pretty soft too just so you know
and bindings i use union forces basically because theyre super durable and they do everything. 
i dont like burton bindings, but if i had to recommend one id say burton cartel.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

NorthEastBoarda said:


> Im gonna get the 09 Burton Twin 154cm off of sierrasnowboards for their insanely low prices but i am undecided about the bindings. I've heard good and bad things about the Burton Missions and I am considering getting them but I dont want bindings that will be breaking on me after a couple outings. Can someone recomend a good pair of bindings for me, I'm 5'11 155 lbs with a size 11 boot. I'd also like to hear some feedback about the Burton Twin too thanks.


if ur a burton fan then dont get any binding model thats below the cartels IMO. Twin is alright but i would suggest the custom. It would be a better choice if the money isnt the issue, or u could even get last yrs model for half the price probably. Custom is good for just messing around as well as cruising. Do lots of research before ur buy


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> if ur a burton fan then dont get any binding model thats below the cartels IMO. Twin is alright but i would suggest the custom. It would be a better choice if the money isnt the issue, or u could even get last yrs model for half the price probably. Custom is good for just messing around as well as cruising. Do lots of research before ur buy


ya i would get the custom but it doesnt come in wide or mid wide and i dont have $400 to dish out for the custom x wide


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

umm, anyboard really thats over 300 bucks you will really enjoy. for that qualaty of a board, you could find burton selling the same thing for 100 dollars more, so try to stay away from them even if it has EST/ICS because thats for queers. even though the cantbeds are sick...but those are different. Bindings will be Burton cartells, triads, p1.1's (the only good ones) other then those, go for upper rome or Union Bindings, they have some sick models out there. Ride Contrabands are fucking shit, few people in my riding group had some and they allways had problems with that toe strap. Learning to jib with those things were a pain in the ass for them becuase their pretty much standing at your level in the snow world. Im Riding burton p1.1's and a skate bannana this season only because they are made for my kind of park and all mountain riding. But those are a lot priceyer than the majority of things on the mountain


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

NorthEastBoarda said:


> ya i would get the custom but it doesnt come in wide or mid wide and i dont have $400 to dish out for the custom x wide


if i were u then i wouldnt suggest getting a wide board. ur only 155 lbs dripping wet and ur boot is 11. i wear a 10.5 or 11 i think and i ride on a standard board. the board might be too bulky for u to maneuver especially for ur weight. when u install ur bindings, insert the boot into them tilt the board like 30 degrees on each edge and make sure ur not getting any toe and heal drag.
usually the heal part of boots taper up so u can even set your bindings a little back more towards the heal edge to give you more clearance in the front.

*but if ur used to wide boards then hey....to each his own*


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

xxfinnellxx said:


> umm, anyboard really thats over 300 bucks you will really enjoy. for that qualaty of a board, you could find burton selling the same thing for 100 dollars more, so try to stay away from them even if it has EST/ICS because thats for queers. even though the cantbeds are sick...but those are different. Bindings will be Burton cartells, triads, p1.1's (the only good ones) other then those, go for upper rome or Union Bindings, they have some sick models out there. Ride Contrabands are fucking shit, few people in my riding group had some and they allways had problems with that toe strap. Learning to jib with those things were a pain in the ass for them becuase their pretty much standing at your level in the snow world. Im Riding burton p1.1's and a skate bannana this season only because they are made for my kind of park and all mountain riding. But those are a lot priceyer than the majority of things on the mountain


hey how u like the p1.1's? i got last yrs model ( the green army looking ones with the cargo pocket in the back ) i chose those particular bindings for the type of riding im gonna do on my X8. 
are they really as comfy as they say?


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> hey how u like the p1.1's? i got last yrs model ( the green army looking ones with the cargo pocket in the back ) i chose those particular bindings for the type of riding im gonna do on my X8.
> are they really as comfy as they say?


lol, i just ordered mine. their the same year as yours. im gettin them next thursday or something. i really have no idea...yet, i thought the green looked like shit and went for the white and gold detail. so i have no idea


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

oh really? i see ur in the same boat as i am ( waiting to finally test them out )

my first trip will be in 2 weeks so ill let u know haha


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> oh really? i see ur in the same boat as i am ( waiting to finally test them out )
> 
> my first trip will be in 2 weeks so ill let u know haha


aww lucky. i think im actually starting in a coupple weeks too, depending if my mom is gonna be a bitch or not and let me get a job and train for being an instructor


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

xxfinnellxx said:


> aww lucky. i think im actually starting in a coupple weeks too, depending if my mom is gonna be a bitch or not and let me get a job and train for being an instructor


One more week left for me..ohhh i cant wait.
anyways, why wouldnt ur mom let you go snowboarding or get a job. are u the only child that she fears losing:laugh:


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> One more week left for me..ohhh i cant wait.
> anyways, why wouldnt ur mom let you go snowboarding or get a job. are u the only child that she fears losing:laugh:


dude, i have no clue. Its weird! i mean im gettin paid doing what I love the most, plus i get riding time afterwards and it doesnt involve her at all! Its just another thing to fill up my weekend with!


----------



## saudade101 (Nov 5, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> if i were u then i wouldnt suggest getting a wide board. ur only 155 lbs dripping wet and ur boot is 11. i wear a 10.5 or 11 i think and i ride on a standard board. the board might be too bulky for u to maneuver especially for ur weight. when u install ur bindings, insert the boot into them tilt the board like 30 degrees on each edge and make sure ur not getting any toe and heal drag.
> usually the heal part of boots taper up so u can even set your bindings a little back more towards the heal edge to give you more clearance in the front.
> 
> *but if ur used to wide boards then hey....to each his own*


I did a lot of research before picking up my board, especially so because I'm a size 12, and was really worried about board widths. You slowly figure out that each board has a different width, they change between both boards and brands. So you dont necessarily need to get a mid or wide board, just check out the board widths. These are the widths on the Burton Twin;
Waist Widths: 
148cm = 247mm 
151cm = 249mm 
154cm = 252mm 
157cm = 254mm 
161cm = 259mm 

My Burton Mayhem is 258mm, pretty wide for a non-wide board.

As for bindings, purely based on what I've read on the net and from what people have told me, the Burton Cartels are a great binding, then the Triads, and finally the p1.1s

Good luck!


----------

